# Equine Shivers?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I am currently looking for a horse to buy.
I found one absolutly BEAUTIFUL warmblood, dapple grey, 16.2, loads of experience, he is worth $15,000 and the owners are selling him for $5 000 !!
The only problem is that he has shivers...which sort of put a hault on buying him. My trainer is calling the vet, and we are taking him for a 30 day trial so we see how he is with some meds and some usual excersize. 
I would like to know more, does anyone know anything about shivers?
I've searched online and didn't find too much. 
Is equine shivers something i should be worried about while buying a horse, or is it something manageable that won't effect his preformance and overal health in the long run?


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Lonannuniel said:


> I am currently looking for a horse to buy.
> I found one absolutly BEAUTIFUL warmblood, dapple grey, 16.2, loads of experience, he is worth $15,000 and the owners are selling him for $5 000 !!
> The only problem is that he has shivers...which sort of put a hault on buying him. My trainer is calling the vet, and we are taking him for a 30 day trial so we see how he is with some meds and some usual excersize.
> I would like to know more, does anyone know anything about shivers?
> ...



It really depends on what you want to use him for. Shivers is a neurologic condition which is somewhat controversial and much debated about. It is a progressive degenerative disease so unless you want to use him sort of lightly and short term, probably not the best horse for you. Also, people will tell you "my horse is worth $x,000". Anything in life is only worth what you are getting cash in hand for. If someone is actually handing them $15 grand then that is what he is worth. If they have to pay someone to adopt him out, that is what he is worth. Make sure he's also been checked for roaring since the two often go together.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What is roaring? I have never heard of that, or Shivers. :lol::?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

We put a horse down because of shivers a few years a go. He was a 17yr old standardbred. He declined pretty quickly after diagnosis - muscle wasting and loss of coordination in his limbs. 
I'd be carefull - the horse may seem OK now, but they can turn quickly.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would likely steer clear of a horse with a neurological condition like this; you are not gaurenteed to be able to keep it undercontrol, or from progressing, potentially inhibiting the amount of time you will have with the horse.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Jillyann, roaring is a condition in which damage to a nerve reduces their ability to fully open their trachea when breathing so they make a very loud, roaring noise.


----------



## Echo (Oct 4, 2009)

Shivers is a progressive problem, the horse will never get better, only worse I had a horse on loan for a time with shivers - eventually my farrier refused to shoe him on the hinds as it was dangerous for the farrier. 

In terms of riding, I did not have many problems as long as I was not asking for too much, backing up became an issue however after some time.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

For everyone who was wondering:
I am looking for a good jumping horse. He has experience in jumping and can easily get over a 3'6 jump. He has been trained in cross country and has no problem with doing this activity. However, i am not sure how he moves and jumps since the shivers set in ( i have not gotten a chance to ride him - i will definitly ride him before buying-)


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I would stay away from a horse with a neurological problem. If you're looking for a jumping horse, I'm obligated to tell you about these: http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/four-h-j-horses-sale-videos-36837/ They're for sale at the barn I work at, and I'd love to see one of them get a good home. The mare that's for $3,000 is currently jumping 3' with ease and still in training. Quite a sweetheart, too. One of my favourites of the barn, definitely. Petey, the paint, would make a great jumper. I've _never_ seen a horse that can make tighter, more agile turns while jumping such heights. I was watching him yesterday like this: o______o And he's just the biggest baby ever. He's the greatest, sweetest, most loving horse I've ever known.

Okay, sorry for going on like a salesperson. I could go on about these horses all day long. XD


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Lonannuniel said:


> For everyone who was wondering:
> I am looking for a good jumping horse. He has experience in jumping and can easily get over a 3'6 jump. He has been trained in cross country and has no problem with doing this activity. However, i am not sure how he moves and jumps since the shivers set in ( i have not gotten a chance to ride him - i will definitly ride him before buying-)



Just so you're clear though, it is a degenerative disease meaning he could do well today, tomorrow, next month even and then rapidly decline. Please be careful, there are so many great horses out there right now who are amazing deals due to the rough economy. I got my hunter-jumper for next to nothing ($150, the lesson barn just couldn't afford to keep all their school masters when they weren't selling a lot of lessons) and he is perfectly sound and extremely well trained.


----------

